# 不能安装iscsitarget，请教

## puerjiang

报如下错

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2

 * iscsitarget-1.4.20.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...           [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.2.1-gentoo-r2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.2.1-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking iscsitarget-1.4.20.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/work

 * Applying iscsitarget-0.4.15-isns-set-scn-flag.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying iscsitarget-1.4.20.2-respect-flags.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying iscsitarget-1.4.20.2_kernel-2.6.36.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Converting iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/work/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2 ...

make -j4 KSRC=/usr/src/linux usr 

Sorry, your kernel version and/or distribution is currently

Applying Patch compat-2.6.32.patch

patching file kernel/conn.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 44.

not supported.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file kernel/conn.c.rej

make: *** [.patched.3.2.1-gentoo-r2] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Please read the README file for information on how you can

contribute compatibility/bug fixes to the IET project.

make: *** [true] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3139:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake KSRC="${KERNEL_DIR}" usr || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/work/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2:

 * ERROR: sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3139:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake KSRC="${KERNEL_DIR}" usr || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2/work/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

使用emerge --info =sys-block/iscsitarget-1.4.20.2得到的信息

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9600_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Mar 2012 03:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://mirrors4.ustc.edu.cn/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

救助……。[/profile]

----------

## EricHsu

```

Sorry, your kernel version and/or distribution is currently not supported.

```

----------

## abstr4kt

I've got the same issue...   :Sad: 

There is a manner to use iscsi under kernel 3.4.2?

i hope yes becouse i have several machine using iscsi to upgrade   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## heroxbd

嗯，仔细看一下那个补丁吧。

----------

